# Nirvana shop???



## Rehab is for Quitters

I recently ordered a bunch of seeds from Nirvana shop (the one that advertises on THIS site) and today I received a package. The package contained********************I of course presumed that the seeds were hidden inside the ***********box BUT THEY WERE NOT. I literally tore the package apart completely thinking they may be hidden in there...then I broke open the *******and guess what??? NO SEEDS!!!

I have emailed Nirvana several times and opened a "ticket" on my account, but I have yet to receive any response. Has anyone else ordered from them and had this experience? I don't know what to make of it. I assumed a seed shop that advertised on MP would be legit---that is why I ordered from them. I've ordered seeds in the past from other  shops with no issues at all. Does anyone have any advise??


----------



## SmokinMom

Wow, I have no idea since I've not used them.  I have forwarded your message on to Marpassion though.

How strange!!!!!


----------



## Stoney Bud

Rehab is for Quitters said:
			
		

> ....
> 
> I have emailed Nirvana several times and opened a "ticket" on my account, but I have yet to receive any response. Has anyone else ordered from them and had this experience? I don't know what to make of it. I assumed a seed shop that advertised on MP would be legit---that is why I ordered from them. I've ordered seeds in the past from other shops with no issues at all. Does anyone have any advise??


 
Did the package have any kind of notice in it or on it? Sometimes the cops bust a package and take the seeds, but they always are supposed to leave some kind of a note telling you.

Or, maybe the guy at Nirvana was high and forgot to put the seeds in?

I doubt it's a scam. They sell way too many seeds to risk that. Some place that just opened and wants a quick buck might scam you like that, but Nirvana has been around a long time.

Please, let us know what happens. 

Good luck to you man!


----------



## johnnybuds

thanks for letting us know


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Did the package have any kind of notice in it or on it? Sometimes the cops bust a package and take the seeds, but they always are supposed to leave some kind of a note telling you.
> 
> Or, maybe the guy at Nirvana was high and forgot to put the seeds in?
> 
> I doubt it's a scam. They sell way too many seeds to risk that. Some place that just opened and wants a quick buck might scam you like that, but Nirvana has been around a long time.
> 
> Please, let us know what happens.
> 
> Good luck to you man!


 
No, Stoney, no notice of any kind from LE. And the package definitely did not look tampered with. It was sealed and the seal appeared intact. There was a little card inside from Nivana that said "Requested Sample. With our Compliments: " Then it had an Amsterdam phone and fax number plus this email: [email protected].

I have sent several emails to Nirvana plus opened several "tickets" on my account on their site...but so far, no reply. Usually when I order from a new place, I place a small order just to make sure they're legit, then order more. But this time I placed a substantial order since they;ve been around awhile and adv on this site (plus they had a package deal). For the time being, I'll give them the benefit of the doubt and assume the packer was stoned. But is this DOES turn out to be a scam I'll let everyone on this site and every other mj site I can find know it. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## allgrownup

are we talking about Gypsy Nirvana here?

:holysheep:


----------



## solbro

same thing happened to me! any follow up?  Scam?


----------



## allglad

Guess I have experienced the same situation.

If the cops got the seeds do I need to worry?


----------



## jash

the ********** to be the nirvana's stealth pack?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Whats up guys and gals. Just wanted to jump in and say do not discuss how the beans are shipped. You never know who is looking in on threads and we don't wanna compromise anyone's stealth shipping methods. Thanks everyone.  *


----------



## MrPuffAlot

Thanks for the heads up:

Won't be ordering from Nirvana, until I see what happens with this.

with the exchange rate, im not gonna flush 3/400 hundred dollars
down the toilet


Keep us updated.

** think maybe someone in the delivery process, stealing seeds ? **

BTW:  this is why I ONLY use credit cards when buying online.  One call to Card company,
and my mind would be at ease.  its a night mare, chasing down money orders and other form of payments.


----------



## SFC

Well BG is you have 3 people that have been dealt a bad hand, I think discussing Nirvana's shipping methods is kinda a moot point. After the last few years, and knowing what everyone should know about Gypme nirvana I really don't empathize with those that continue to order from them. Do you research first people.....

Stick with a reputable seed dealer like the Doc.


----------



## MrPuffAlot

From the OG post.

The Nirvana shop is linked though the site.

so is the Nirvana thats linked to MP, actually GYPSY Nirvana??

and Pardon my ignorance.. but

There are actually 2 Nirvanas??

GYPSY NIRVANA and NIRVANA??


----------



## johnnybuds

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> From the OG post.
> 
> The Nirvana shop is linked though the site.
> 
> so is the Nirvana thats linked to MP, actually GYPSY Nirvana??
> 
> and Pardon my ignorance.. but
> 
> There are actually 2 Nirvanas??
> 
> GYPSY NIRVANA and NIRVANA??




I'm


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Alot of members on here have not had any problems with Nirvana and would like to still do buisness with them in the future. Discussing the shipping methods of a seed company is a no no on this site. You wanna talk about how you got ripped off and what not that's fine but shipping methods no. *


			
				SFC said:
			
		

> Well BG is you have 3 people that have been dealt a bad hand, I think discussing Nirvana's shipping methods is kinda a moot point. After the last few years, and knowing what everyone should know about Gypme nirvana I really don't empathize with those that continue to order from them. Do you research first people.....
> 
> Stick with a reputable seed dealer like the Doc.


----------



## allglad

I do not see how details on shipping matter.

I have ordered overseas before and if a package is inspected I would think it rather easy for anyone with 1/2 a brain to find seeds.  I find it to be so true in Nirvana's case as the method they use is unsat.

Is it that this site is founded by nirvana and due to that fact sensorship is needed?

FYI I called Nirvana during business hrs and only got an answering machine.  The message they have does not ease my worries as it did NOT seem business like.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Listen if you go to any other site you will find out real quick they don't discuss stealth shipping methods and we don't either. Think about it man. If you tell how they stealth package the beans and LEO see's it on the site well guess what? By the way Nirvana has nothing to do with this site. I'm done with this thread. *


----------



## allglad

If nirvana has nothing to do with this site...I dont see why they have links advertiseing here.  Hell they are near the top of this post with the Jock Horror deal.


----------



## johnnybuds

allglad said:
			
		

> If nirvana has nothing to do with this site...I dont see why they have links advertiseing here. Hell they are near the top of this post with the Jock Horror deal.




I clicked on the jack add. i seen nervana and ran:holysheep:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Well let's see man it's called ADVERTISING.   As you will see on most MJ sites. Not only do you see his stuff but other's as well. Nirvana pays MP for those spots you dig? *


----------



## allglad

I see...so Nirvana DOES have something to do with this site..contradiction ----  Looks like I shall go elsewhere to converse on MJ.


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters

allgrownup said:
			
		

> are we talking about Gypsy Nirvana here?
> 
> :holysheep:


 
Here is their site: http://www.nirvana-shop.com/

I always thought Gypsy Nirvana was a different site, but I dont know.

They had an ad banner running on MP (the Nirvana linked above, that is)--a huge one which is how I heard of them. I tend to agree with Stoney at this point that it may just be a mistake....but I still haven't heard from them. Will keep everyone posted.


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> Thanks for the heads up:
> 
> Won't be ordering from Nirvana, until I see what happens with this.
> 
> with the exchange rate, im not gonna flush 3/400 hundred dollars
> down the toilet
> 
> 
> Keep us updated.
> 
> ** think maybe someone in the delivery process, stealing seeds ? **
> 
> BTW: this is why I ONLY use credit cards when buying online. One call to Card company,
> and my mind would be at ease. its a night mare, chasing down money orders and other form of payments.


 
I did order with a credit card. So do you call your bank and say 'I ordered some pot seeds and they never arrived?"....or what?? 

In my state (California) it is not illegal to *possess* seeds, but the laws on buying/selling seeds are vague (and I don't want to be the one to test them out). So what do you recommend since I did use a credit card? I spent $600 at their shop and so far got nothing. I still cant believe it would be a scam since they advertise here, and why waste postage on anything if its a scam? Doesnt make sense. But their silence is really bothering me....


----------



## allglad

I totally agree on the lack of response on nirvanas part.

If they are a good seller why dont they call me back?  My phone # is included in my account with them.

Silence is not golden in this case.


----------



## MarPassion

I use the Nirvana link on top to make some money to keep the site running, Nirvana pays a commision on a sale, that's it.

Nirvana has always been a good seedbank that shipped the seeds in good order. What you say here is new for me and I will contact Nirvana to see what's up.

I talked with him only a few days ago and he's just came back from holiday and he outsourced the support. He said it has been a problem for some time but he's going to open a new office in december, just for internet sales. He's going to hire new support people too and even has plans for a whole site update.

We have to see what's going to happen and if the support will getbetter. 

I let you know if I hear back from Nirvana.


P.s.There is only one Nirvana Seeds. Gypsy Nirvana is  guy that sell marijuana seeds online. Seedsdirect was his company but he changed it to seed boutique


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters

Thank you, MP. Please let us know what you hear.

I noticed on the Nirvana site that there is a forum there. I registered and was supposed to receive a registration approval instantly (or within 10 minutes at most). This was yesterday and I still have not gotten the green light to post on the forum. I tried again today to register so I can post a complaint on their forum....but still no response.

Also when I filled out the 'tickets' (a request to their customer service for info) they do not show up in my account under the 'previously filed tickets' heading.

SO maybe the guy is having a problem with his site?? ANyway let us know what you hear from him. Thanks.


----------



## MarPassion

I checked out the forum and registered too. I got an instant verification email from them and had to click a link to activate it. Now i can login and post.

I think your email gets blocked or something, or it lands in your junkmail folder.

Be sure o check it out


----------



## DLtoker

The shipping method details are not important... Stating the package was empty will suffice.  

As many have said, I'm sure it was a mix-up of some sort.  Be persistent and I'm sure they will get back to you.


----------



## 2Cix

I made a similar order as Rehab did (Jock Horror beans/used link that's on the top of this page).  Everything seemed great until the package arrived today... the same as Rehab; no beans.  Hell, there isn't even a customs stamp/marking on the package.

I'm heading over to http://www.nirvana-shop.com/ now to login to my account and see if I can get a response from someone.


----------



## allglad

I have also tried to open a ticket with nirvana several times, I have checked the site and all my email (include'n junk/spam) no ticket..no mail. NOTHING.


----------



## SmokinMom

This whole thing is so bizarre!


----------



## 2Cix

Yeah... I just read on their forum that their ticketing system hasn't worked for some time now.  I guess an email through their 'contact us' link is the only form of contact.  I'm giving that a try now.

According to their forum, they're good at resending orders if you send them a few bucks for shipping.  Still searching for answers...


----------



## DLtoker

Well maybe they need to revamp their stealth shipping as it has been advertised on the internet too much... ehemmm.


----------



## Runbyhemp

I too have had problems with Nirvana. Have a thread about it here

Looks like Nirvana are selective scammers. Serve most, but rip off a few. Shame on them.

Sorry to hear Rehab


----------



## 2Cix

Ok... I sent an email to [email protected] and received a response within 5 minutes..."We will respond with an adequate answer a.s.a.p.".


----------



## Runbyhemp

I think that anyone who has had a problem with Nirvana should get together and write a group mail. Might have a little bit more weight.


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters

I finally did receive an auth for their forum and posted a few threads about not getting my product and not being able to get in touch with customer service. I'll let you know what I hear, but according to many posts on their own forum they appear to be ripping people off right and left.

I pm'd a few members of that forum who said that the shop is a scam. But then again others say they have *not *had problems getting their seeds. But everyone has had problems with their lack of customer service. I would not recommend that anyone buy from them until they get their act together.


----------



## Nova

Rehab is for Quitters said:
			
		

> I did order with a credit card. So do you call your bank and say 'I ordered some pot seeds and they never arrived?"....or what??
> 
> In my state (California) it is not illegal to *possess* seeds, but the laws on buying/selling seeds are vague (and I don't want to be the one to test them out). So what do you recommend since I did use a credit card? I spent $600 at their shop and so far got nothing. I still cant believe it would be a scam since they advertise here, and why waste postage on anything if its a scam? Doesnt make sense. But their silence is really bothering me....



Hahaha! Ya, dont say you ordered pot seeds... 

Just tell them you ordered some products online and would like the transaction reversed until it is figured out, by law they have to reverse it! The bank will investigate it, and if anything this should spawn an investigation at Nirvana as well, as his credit company will contact him directly. Thats what i would do....

As far as seedbanks, i have always ordered from Doc, he is awesome. From his location to my mailbox in 3 days, thats service, and im half way cross the planet from him, or so. He also carries nirvana seeds and is a wholesaler for them, it just makes sense....plus his prices are awesome, his shippin is fast and stealthy, and his customer service puts others to shame! He may be a tad more expensive, but should something go wrong, its worth payin that extra buck or two to have that service standard! :hubba:

Seriously tho, i am a little shocked like SmokinMom! This just seems very awkward and not in their best interest as a company to do. 


Nova


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters

2Cix said:
			
		

> Ok... I sent an email to [email protected] and received a response within 5 minutes..."We will respond with an adequate answer a.s.a.p.".


 
FYI I got the same automated email response when I sent them an email yesterday. Maybe their idea of 'a.s.a.p.' is a little different from mine, but I still havent heard a word.


----------



## Runbyhemp

> Hello ..yeah sorry resends were put on hold for awile ...because we are extremely busy
> ill try to send some out a.s.a.p ;o)


 
I received that one, months ago


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters

Nova said:
			
		

> Hahaha! Ya, dont say you ordered pot seeds...
> 
> Just tell them you ordered some products online and would like the transaction reversed until it is figured out, by law they have to reverse it! The bank will investigate it, and if anything this should spawn an investigation at Nirvana as well, as his credit company will contact him directly. Thats what i would do....
> 
> As far as seedbanks, i have always ordered from Doc, he is awesome. From his location to my mailbox in 3 days, thats service, and im half way cross the planet from him, or so. He also carries nirvana seeds and is a wholesaler for them, it just makes sense....plus his prices are awesome, his shippin is fast and stealthy, and his customer service puts others to shame! He may be a tad more expensive, but should something go wrong, its worth payin that extra buck or two to have that service standard! :hubba:
> 
> Seriously tho, i am a little shocked like SmokinMom! This just seems very awkward and not in their best interest as a company to do.
> 
> 
> Nova


 
Thanks. After this experience I'll only be ordering from doc from now on. 

I only ordered from Nirvana this time because they advertise here and I thought I'd throw them a bone to encourage their ads since MP is so good to us. Lesson learned.


----------



## Runbyhemp

> I only ordered from Nirvana this time because they advertise here


 ... same here ..


----------



## 2Cix

Likewise.  I thought by purchasing through the advertised link here on the forums, I was helping the cause here on MJP.

No worries on my end as I ordered several different beans from several banks expecting something like this.  These were the only beans that didn't show.  I am just trying to help others by seeing if I can get somewhere with their support staff.


----------



## SFC

Maybe a poll is in order. If MarP is putting his name on the line for these cats, maybe some more feedback will help to clarify things.


----------



## allgrownup

i've ordered from www.seedbotique.com  and recieved my order promptly.

sounds like this is different than buying direct from "Nirvana".

Mine came in Gypsy Nirvana package. No problems and good seeds.  i bought unfeminized and am very happy with the ratio.  Good seeds IMHO.(except the "free" seeds. they germed but didn't grow)

as far as MarP's advertising and supporting the site,  maybe a donation feature/button would be in order.  Can a discrete donation feature be arranged?

Maybe, just maybe......the members would feel apt to make a donation.

This site is great, and well worth supporting.

Is it possible to get some "Stoney Bud" seeds from a distributor(...wink...wink) by making a donation through MarP?  Then marp could kick back in some form to the member? (amazon gift cert?) That stuffs lookin great!

Lets start our own co-op.  Screw all these unreliable seed co's.


----------



## johnnybuds

allgrownup said:
			
		

> i've ordered from www.seedbotique.com and recieved my order promptly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets start our own co-op. Screw all these unreliable seed co's.




I'm in


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters

Okay I have still not received any replies from Nirvana, but I posted on their forum and got this response from the administrator
: 

"As you all have noticed our Support Ticket System has been NOT working very well for already couple of days.

Many tickets did not went through the system and many reply-answers did not reached the customers !

In other words: this mail system has been broken ! 

Therefore we have closed the current system and working on a complete new support ticket system. 

Our apologize for any troubles this has caused ! 
In the meantime you can email me (please only emergency emails!!! ) at:

help(at)nirvana-shop(dot)com 

The Nirvana Shop team."



So it looks like they're saying they are  not getting the messages?? But I also left a voice message and that went unanswered too. Maybe their phone system is  also down . I think these people need a course in business 101.

The only thing they've been efficient at is their billing. FWIW I did send an email to the above address and surprise surprise...no reply.


----------



## Nirvanashop

Do you really expect a reply at 9.55 pm, just after i have placed my notice on the nirvana website and forum ! 

please email me "help(at)nirvana-shop(dot)com" and I will assure you that you do get answer!




			
				Rehab is for Quitters said:
			
		

> Okay I have still not received any replies from Nirvana, but I posted on their forum and got this response from the administrator
> :
> 
> "As you all have noticed our Support Ticket System has been NOT working very well for already couple of days.
> 
> Many tickets did not went through the system and many reply-answers did not reached the customers !
> 
> In other words: this mail system has been broken !
> 
> Therefore we have closed the current system and working on a complete new support ticket system.
> 
> Our apologize for any troubles this has caused !
> In the meantime you can email me (please only emergency emails!!! ) at:
> 
> help(at)nirvana-shop(dot)com
> 
> The Nirvana Shop team."
> 
> 
> 
> So it looks like they're saying they are not getting the messages?? But I also left a voice message and that was ignored too. Maybe their phone system is also down  . I think these people need a course in business 101.
> 
> The only thing they've been efficient and successful at is their billing. FWIW I did send an email to the above address and surprise surprise...no reply.


----------



## upinarms

OOoooooooowwww.....spooky!!!


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters

Nirvanashop said:
			
		

> Do you really expect a reply at 9.55 pm, just after i have placed my notice on the nirvana website and forum !
> 
> please email me "help(at)nirvana-shop(dot)com" and I will assure you that you do get answer!


 

I DID email you---SEVERAL TIMES!!

And I would think that responding to dissatisfied customers would take priority over posting on the MP message forum, but perhaps we have different definitions of 'customer service'. Or perhaps you arent getting your emails.

And you have MANY dissatisfied customers on this site and others who have received no response from you via email or thru your site. Many placed orders MONTHS ago and have tried to get a response from you to no avail....so the "it's 9:55 pm excuse" doesnt hold much water, esp given your automated email YESTERDAY that you would get back to me "a.s.a.p.". If you are having email problems, you need to get them fixed or close up shop if you can't ship product.

You should read thru some of the other threads on this forum and other MJ forums. Its not just me who is frustrated...you're developing a bad reputation which is not in the best interest of your future business.


----------



## elvis

Nirvanashop said:
			
		

> Do you really expect a reply at 9.55 pm, just after i have placed my notice on the nirvana website and forum !
> 
> please email me "help(at)nirvana-shop(dot)com" and I will assure you that you do get answer!


 
Dude, legitimate complaints from customers are every businessman's golden opportunity to show your ethics and integrity (imperative for a business that depends on repeat customers). If this is how you respond to your unhappy customers then your true colors are showing, unfortunately for you.


----------



## HGB

The seed business can be very seedy at time's to say the least 

lets give Nirvanashop a chance to right the wrongs over the next week or so and see if order's get straitened out before this gets turned into a huge flame thread

:48:


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters

HGB said:
			
		

> The seed business can be very seedy at time's to say the least
> 
> lets give Nirvanashop a chance to right the wrongs over the next week or so and see if order's get straitened out before this gets turned into a huge flame thread
> 
> :48:


 

I agree. Any business can have a few bad apples. The shipping clerks may be pocketing the seeds--actually this was my theory because MP said the owner was out of town and subcontracted the shipping and my package did NOT look tampered with or opened after the original sealing. Maybe the guys he used are just dishonest flakes who arent shipping the goods.

And I was a first time customer so didnt know how to navigate the site. But after spending much time reading the forums there today and talking to others on the site, it appears that the 'ticket' system was not operating properly. The reason many of us started to assume the worst is because when you open a ticket you get a reply that says something to the effect of 'your ticket has been successfully entered....you will get a response asap'....then we didnt get responses.

So I agree lets give this guy a shot at fixing the probs and reserve judgement for later.


----------



## mastersativa

Yeah lets not try andd hang the guy yet. Give em a chance, They are a worldwide shipper andif that many people are complaining then it will take awhile to get to them all. I do agree that quick customer service is what makes a good company, but keep in mind, this isnt wal-mart or some huge company. Just please be patient and im sure it will get resolved.


----------



## kasgrow

They ripped me off before too, about 6 months ago.  I started ordering from the doc and have had no problems getting seeds since.


----------



## HGB

The man has logged in to back up his links from this site so that says alot in my book... seems to me he has come to do right to those that have been done wrong while he was gone...  

A ticket support sytem isnt easy to set up as me or Marp can tell you it's not easy to run a site and things can be broke for a long period of time before the owner even knows...

Hat's off I say for take'n the time to address the problem here on MP.com


----------



## solbro

i wrote to Nir. several times re: not getting my product... Nada!  Even if it's just gross incompetence I am done w/ them.


----------



## Firepower

HGB said:
			
		

> The man has logged in to back up his links from this site so that says alot in my book


why would you say that, IMO he did nothing, the whole point that everyone is stating is they got ripped off since they received no seeds or been contacted by him, he answered 3 pages later after multiple people stating the obvious.
but what did he say?
Do you really expect a reply at 9.55 pm,

after all the complaints he read here, i would think any HONEST man would be more worried on apologizing or stating how the problem will be resolved instead of starting with a smart *** comment. But yet once again he said to email him and didnt even bother to address the issue why he was here in the first place...
I have never purchased seeds but after being an online buyer for many years you cant help but be cautious and this guy clearly doesnt care for his business reputation by facts stated here by others.. in my book i will never do business with them in the future and really dont think many more here will, MARP might wanna try a different seed seller, this ones future might not bring you too many hits..:aok:


----------



## md.apothecary

allglad said:
			
		

> I see...so Nirvana DOES have something to do with this site..contradiction ----  Looks like I shall go elsewhere to converse on MJ.



Are you that dense? :hitchair: In order for a site to stay available without a subscription fee is to have advertisers. Do you complain to a tv or radio station because you bought something stupid and it didn't do what it was advertised to do? No... and btw, good luck finding another site that doesn't advertise. :rofl:



I have a website for other entheogens that does NOT have advertisers and no subscriptions, so all the money I pull in from my own personal store on the site is what supports the site. There is no profit to be made on my part, but it helps maintain the server.



As for the 'scam' aspect, you always have to suspect such things when ordering overseas, or ordering online in general through uncontracted means. There is no way to prove one way or the other, scam or not, it's a chance you were willing to take before ordering. You might not have gotten the seeds anyway if they were confiscated. You'd still be out the money, and the beans.


----------



## allme

Ok it was so cool to be in this forum.

I am so glad this subject was started.

I apprecated all of the comments here and in my past posts that I have written in and also those that I had read.  Many thanks to those that have assisted me.

On my user name Allglad being banned...well its just funny.  Amazing how policies and clicks can be so related.  LOL I got banned for typeing I could converse else where..yet someone typed dense...LOL

Well good day...life and smoke to you all.

Aloha
All


----------



## Runbyhemp

> Do you really expect a reply at 9.55 pm, just after i have placed my notice on the nirvana website and forum !
> 
> please email me "help(at)nirvana-shop(dot)com" and I will assure you that you do get answer!



I have opened at least 12 support tickets on your site. I got 2 replies, one saying it would be sorted and the other one months later apologizing for the delay. That was months ago. Nothing has been sorted. All other support tickets were ignored.


----------



## Runbyhemp

Has your support system been down for the last 5 months ?


----------



## Stoney Bud

There are two ways of handling problems with Nirvana here in this thread. One is to be polite and try to handle the problem with no attitude and the other is to flame on the guy even though he came onto the site to answer complaints.

The few people who have had problems and the hundreds that have not are both represented here.

I've ordered many times from them. I've always gotten my seeds in a timely manner and have never had a single problem with them.

I know lots of others who have purchased Nirvana seeds that are members here and have had no problems.

That business handles thousands of sales, not tens. He's already explained that he's having severe problems with his software and has opened a dialog with those who have had problems.

If one were to speak civilly to him instead of embarrassing yourself and speaking like a petulant child screaming, I'll bet he'd PM you one on one and get the problems resolved.

Nirvana and other shops are selling what is illegal in most of the countries they sell to. Their product gets ripped off, taken by police and reported as bad by those who haven't a clue how to germinate seeds and want Nirvana to eat the cost for their education by sending more FREE seeds to them to learn on.

I realize that I'm the only one speaking out in their defence here, but I'm sure if the others who have had great service with them posted, there would be lots to counter the few who have had bad times.

Please folks, talk politely. Flames don't get much attention. This IS a person you're speaking to, not someone in a pie throwing contest for you to smash for fun.

The PM system works fine here. If each of you were to PM him and explain clearly to him what your individual problems have been, perhaps that would give him enough information to SOLVE the problems that are occurring.

If someone flamed me publicly and then expected a reply in the middle of the night, I'd probably get a little pissed off too. Especially when that flaming is piled on top of the problems he's obviously addressing.

Also, his language is Dutch. How many of you speak Dutch? If his grammar or word usage isn't perfect, at least he's trying.

So, how about backing off with the public flames on this guy and see how he handles the problems that are explained to him.

We all know now that he's here. We all know how to use PM's. We all know that the PM's are seen and read here. Now that the communications have been restored, lets see what happens.

Hey, Nirvana, you guys have answered every single one of my orders promptly and with the right number and type of seed. I've had a 100% success rate in germination and have grown lots of FINE crops by using your product.

Good for you and I know you'll help these guys, (even the ones being rude), get their seeds and crops going!

Frustration is often the companion of anger. A major step has been made in resolving these problems. Lets PM him with DETAILS of your problems and see what happens.

Good luck to all of you! Let's all show our maturity and speak to people as we wish people to speak to us.

Thanks to all!


----------



## Runbyhemp

> the other is to flame on the guy even though he came onto the site to answer complaints.


I don't see any complaints been answered.



> That business handles thousands of sales, not tens.


Might be an idea to scale down the operation if they can't handle it.



> [He's already explained that he's having severe problems with his software and has opened a dialog with those who have had problems.


That explains the last week, what about the last months ? He has not had any dialogue with me



> This IS a person you're speaking to


We are people too, are we not ?



> Good for you and I know you'll help these guys, (even the ones being rude), get their seeds and crops going!


Thank you Stoney :48:


----------



## Mutt

The dude said that he will respond to the emails. Let's give him a chance to see whats going on. He just got directed to this thread and does have employees he has to talk with.
Also MOST seedbanks destroy shipping records after the order is processed to protect YOU the client. (Read it in there companies policy) So for a complaint to come in its hard for them to go back and pull up a shipping notice.
Let's do as HGB said and give him a week. I don't think he wants to "admit" anything becuase he might get swamped with "fruadulent" claims and the "legit" ones will be overlooked.
Let's all just be  and wait.


----------



## MarPassion

Ok, I took off the link on top for the moment and wait untill things settle. I wasn't aware of the many problems.

But I think it's strange that if you send a package to not include seeds, that's weird. 

Nirvana has said they will be working hard to fix it and I hope they will. 

In the mean time please let us all know when you hear any news from Nirvana or your order problem.


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters

MarPassion said:
			
		

> Ok, I took off the link on top for the moment and wait untill things settle. I wasn't aware of the many problems.
> 
> *But I think it's strange that if you send a package to not include seeds, that's weird. *
> 
> Nirvana has said they will be working hard to fix it and I hope they will.
> 
> In the mean time please let us all know when you hear any news from Nirvana or your order problem.


 
This is why I suspect its an inside job. I think the packing guys are probably pocketing the seeds and just sending out the empty packages. When US drug companies started mailing prescription drugs they had this very problem and had to install cameras on their employees. My package was definitely not opened in transit...it had the original seal intact. So the packing guys can show that a package was shipped and we the customers cant prove there were no seeds in it. Thats the only thing that makes sense to me...esp since he was using subcontractors.  Altho one of my orders didnt show up at all, so who knows.

MP: the reason many of us ordered from your advertiser is because we want to support THIS site. I think its a testament to how grateful your members are for the information and services you provide to all of us for FREE. So I would suggest that you put a 'support the site" button at the top of the page where members can contribute to keep the site running. I dont think anyone here wants you to lose advertising dollars because of this. I would gladly contribute to keep this site running.


----------



## elvis

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Has your support system been down for the last 5 months ?


 
I ordered from them a little over a year ago and got a big fat nuthin. I contacted their cust service a bunch of times but never got a response. I just wrote them off and decided not to order there again, but I'm glad people here are refusing to  be taken for fools. If more people spoke out abot these scams there would be a lot less of them. Good luck to you, man.


----------



## Runbyhemp

> If more people spoke out abot these scams there would be a lot less of them. Good luck to you, man.



Ah .... sense at last


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters

I actually do NOT think this guy is a scam artist. I think he's either got some rogue employees who are pocketing the goods, then sending out the empty packages OR they are being pilfered along the way, either by Customs or someone somewhere along the mail chain.

*I DID get follow up from him today* and he seems genuinely confused as to why the packages are arriving without seeds. And like I said before, if it was a scam then he wouldn't bother wasting money on the postage. So I;m willing to give him the benefit of the doubt and appreciate that he is attempting to make things right.

He also said they have to CONSTANTLY change their stealth packaging to stay one step ahead of customs, etc. 

I also think this situation regretfully coincided with some software issues on his site and his vacation. He must be jinxed like me....everytime I go on vacation all hell breaks loose. Anyway he does seem to be trying to fix the problems.


----------



## Stoney Bud

I don't see any complaints been answered.

*I have. The owner is helping at least one of the people here via email. I've received a PM from the person and he said the guy is working with him to resolve the problem. You might try PM'ing him instead of trying to handle it in a public thread. No one likes to get flamed for every word they say. If he tries to help in the public threads, that's just what will happen. Heck, one guy flamed him after saying he's never even used their service.*


Might be an idea to scale down the operation if they can't handle it.

*There may be more to this than we know. Employees steal too. Perhaps he has more than one problem. He may have put too much trust in an employee and is now suffering the consequences. The best move you could make is to PM him here and tell him your story. Then he can see what is going on.*


That explains the last week, what about the last months ? He has not had any dialogue with me

*I don't know the whole story that he's got. Try opening a dialog with him in private and see what happens. I sure wish you and him luck in resolving this.*


We are people too, are we not ?

*Of course. We're all people. I think the guy showed a lot of courage to come to the group. I understand why he wouldn't want to talk business with anyone in a public thread, but in a PM, I'll bet he answers your polite questions and tries to help you. Of course, if you jump up his butt and start flaming him in the PM, he'll act like anyone else and be insulted. Try a calm, polite discourse with him and let me know how it goes.*
Thank you Stoney [/quote]

*You're very welcome man. I want to see this whole thing get resolved on both sides. It can only lead to good things.*

*Peace,*

*Stoney*


----------



## Stoney Bud

elvis said:
			
		

> I ordered from them a little over a year ago and got a big fat nuthin. I contacted their cust service a bunch of times but never got a response. I just wrote them off and decided not to order there again, but I'm glad people here are refusing to be taken for fools. If more people spoke out abot these scams there would be a lot less of them. Good luck to you, man.


 
Sorry man, but you have no idea if it's a scam or not. Try discussing it with the man in a PM and leave the attitude out.

He may make it right for you.

If you give him grief, he'll just ignore you. Everyone is like that.

Try PM'ing him here on this group. See if you get an answer. Or, I've heard now that he IS receiving emails now, so you might try that. If you tell him when you placed the order and what it was, perhaps he'll honor your request for replacements.

I think this guy has more problems in his business than he was ever aware of. Perhaps now, he'll fix the problems and rebuild his companies rep.

Good luck man. I hope you try and speak with him. If both of you act civilly to each other, I'm sure you can come to an agreement.

Please, PM me and let me know how it goes.

Thanks,

Stoney.


----------



## Stoney Bud

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Ah .... sense at last


 
No, not sense. It's pure anger speaking. He has no idea if it's a scam by the owner of the business or not.



			
				Rehab is for Quitters said:
			
		

> I actually do NOT think this guy is a scam artist. I think he's either got some rogue employees who are pocketing the goods, then sending out the empty packages OR they are being pilfered along the way, either by Customs or someone somewhere along the mail chain.
> 
> *I DID get follow up from him today* and he seems genuinely confused as to why the packages are arriving without seeds. And like I said before, if it was a scam then he wouldn't bother wasting money on the postage. So I;m willing to give him the benefit of the doubt and appreciate that he is attempting to make things right.
> 
> He also said they have to CONSTANTLY change their stealth packaging to stay one step ahead of customs, etc.
> 
> I also think this situation regretfully coincided with some software issues on his site and his vacation. He must be jinxed like me....everytime I go on vacation all hell breaks loose. Anyway he does seem to be trying to fix the problems.


----------



## Stoney Bud

Thanks everyone for trying to help figure out what the REAL problem is with this issue.

Sometimes, we all get frustrated and anger comes out as the only relief we have. It helps for a moment, but never really resolves anything.

Open, honest, polite discussion is the absolute best way to handle a problem like this. Up until now, obviously the owner has had problems he didn't expect. His communications were lacking and it seems he wasn't even aware of that.

Now he is and he has enough courage and honor to come to this site and try to repair what has happened. A scam artist wouldn't have. A scammer would have given us all the long distance finger and not ever shown up.

Please everyone, try to contact him and let him know the details of what has happened to you and when. Then give him some time to answer each of the emails and resolve the problems. I have a feeling that he's an honest man and will try to make things right.

Good luck to all of you and I wish you the best with all my heart.

Stoney.


----------



## Runbyhemp

> This is really a big terrible issue that has not been solved properly.
> 
> i will send you the k2 as a service
> 
> 
> -------------------
> Thanks,
> Wilfred
> Nirvana Shop
> -------------------



Received this evening


----------



## johnnybuds

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Received this evening




Can you translate it


----------



## MrPuffAlot

any update??

IMO:  CEO of Nirvana should give a big thank you, to guys on MP.
with your persistance and voices, might of uncovered a inside scam.

Nevertheless..  I too am grateful for MP and like to support this sight
using links provided here, in hopes to help MP.  

Im not the biggest roller here, but i do have fair disposable income and
plan on growing from seeds for many years to come (lack of space).
Im finishing up my current grow, and was planning to purchase 
variety even high dollar strains.  I myself is good for several thousands
of dollars in a year or two.    With the Internet being what it is,
and word of mouth.  It would be wise for any business to keep people happy,
especially money spending customers..

Thank you MarP..  for not censoring this type of information, inspite of 
the obvious conflict of interest with advertising.  You sir are doing 
a 1st class job, and being unbias and fair will make this sight even 
better.


----------



## Celebrity Bob

MP subscribers should get a discount just because we are MP subscribers!!!  That would be sweet!


----------



## MarPassion

Ok, sounds good that support questions are being answered now. Keep reporting on the status of the issues you have with them. Then we all know what's going on.

About the suggestions of a donation button, I have tried that in the past and I got messages from members they didn't want to use Paypal for it because it would be trackable who made the payments. 

I don't know of any other ways to receive donations. Most companies that lets you send money are based in the USA. There's no such thing as anonymously making donations if you ask me. 

A money order is a trouble cashing here in Holland. So there are not many options to accept anonymous donations.

I asked Dr. Chronic to help sponsor this site / forum and his answer to me was _"Advertising dollar is finished for this year"_ So I find that rather blund, he's recommended a lot on this forum and through this site he's been getting a lot of orders. Yet no money to help tis site.

Nirvana is the only one that gives a commision on sales and that's what I like about them. So I hope everything will be solved and that i can put up the link again.

Thanks everyone that supoprted this site by ordering at Nirvana, I really didn't know that so many people had problems. I hope everything will be solved with your orders.


----------



## Mutt

I hope this works out.
Considering how popular Nirvana is among the new growers and some seasoned ones as well. There prices are reasonable. To see troubles like this did seem outa the norm. If you go through the grow journals I'd say 80% of whats grown is nirvana stock. I hope everyone that got unsatifactory results will be made right.
Thanks MarP for helping out in this situation. :aok:


----------



## SmokinMom

Sounds like everything is working itself out.  Good!


----------



## allgrownup

It is good business practice to do business with those whom do business with you. 

I hope the Doc reciprocates in the near future.


----------



## Red-Eye Jedi

I have been following his for days, and I am happy to see some dialog finally opening up between nirvana and the unsatisfied customers. I will wait to place my order until everything seems resolved but I am encouraged by the posts as of late. 

 I would also like to thank* Mars. *It seems like he is really trying to be a moderator in all of this and It is tough to make everyone happy. Also I think it shows class to take down the banner until this is resolved. I am sure it hurts you financially and we all do appreciate your sacrifice. The is the best forum on the net I have found for growing resources. Everyone on here is so cool and helpful, I am just glad to have found this place.


----------



## Runbyhemp

You have shown yourself to be a stand up bloke in my eyes.

Thanks Marp


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters

I couldn't agree more about MarP's integrity. It is very impressive, especially for someone who provides so much to all of us for FREE. 

 I'm STILL trying to figure out how we can contribute to the site without it being traceable. Couldn't you, MarP, take Visa and then those of us who want to help support the site could buy those 'pre-paid visa cards' and use those instead of the ones with our names on them that send a bill to our homes?

I understand the Paypal and the money order issues, but there *has* to be a solution. Any other ideas out there??


----------



## johnnybuds

Rehab is for Quitters said:
			
		

> I couldn't agree more about MarP's integrity. It is very impressive, especially for someone who provides so much to all of us for FREE.
> 
> I'm STILL trying to figure out how we can contribute to the site without it being traceable. Couldn't you, MarP, take Visa and then those of us who want to help support the site could buy those 'pre-paid visa cards' and use those instead of the ones with our names on them that send a bill to our homes?
> 
> I understand the Paypal and the money order issues, but there *has* to be a solution. Any other ideas out there??




Cash


----------



## MrPuffAlot

Updates anyone??


----------



## Red-Eye Jedi

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> Updates anyone??


 
 Sad how fast this fell off the radar. Keep it going, if for nothing else than to educate people.


----------



## solbro

Yeah, here's my update.  There IS NO update.  Nothing from Nirvana after the rip-off. TG it was only  few sheckles and not a major invst.


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters

I got an email from them yesterday that my replacement goods have shipped. I'll let you know if/when it gets here.

I read on their site that some people had their packages show up with a letter from Customs inside that their seeds had been confiscated. They also said the package had green Customs tape on it where it had been opened.

Would Customs ever take your goods and NOT leave a note? From everything I have read, that would be illegal. But mine had no note nor any indication that it had been opened after the original sealing...but definitely no seeds inside. 

I also don't know how Customs would differentiate between pot seeds and hemp seeds (which are now legal to import). Anyone?


----------



## MrPuffAlot

as you they say..

squeeky wheel gets the oil..


----------



## Runbyhemp

> I got an email from them yesterday that my replacement goods have shipped. I'll let you know if/when it gets here.



Still nothing here


----------



## allgrownup

I can buy a mall gift cert here that has the mall name and its a visa logo'd card.  completely anonymous.  I used them for a poker tourney i put on.  i bought a few cards there.  You can get any denomination up to like 500 per card.  Then they ask you how many cards you want!They assume everycard is for a gift to be spent at that mall.....but guess what, the visa logo is accepted everywhere and anywhere so
If someone would put up a donation link that would accept a visa card he could generate some income to help support the site.  Well.....at least from the other members LOL  cuz Rehab and i for figuring this out are  gunna  get amnesty!    

:banana:


----------



## Red-Eye Jedi

allgrownup said:
			
		

> I can buy a mall gift cert here that has the mall name and its a visa logo'd card. completely anonymous. :banana:


 
 That seems like a pretty good idea. 

P.S. Amnesty LMAO! Another good idea!


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters

In the new stealth packaging!!   

I still don't understand why the first ones came with no seeds, but this new stealth packaging is WAY better.

Good luck to everyone else waiting for seeds.


----------



## johnnybuds

Rehab is for Quitters said:
			
		

> In the new stealth packaging!!
> 
> I still don't understand why the first ones came with no seeds, but this new stealth packaging is WAY better.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else waiting for seeds.




Congratulations:lama:


----------



## Red-Eye Jedi

Rehab is for Quitters said:
			
		

> In the new stealth packaging!!
> 
> I still don't understand why the first ones came with no seeds, but this new stealth packaging is WAY better.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else waiting for seeds.


 
  Good to here Nirvana is making good.


----------



## SmokinMom

Rehab is for Quitters said:
			
		

> In the new stealth packaging!!
> 
> I still don't understand why the first ones came with no seeds, but this new stealth packaging is WAY better.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else waiting for seeds.


 
Most excellent.!

And to those who are still waiting, keep on them til they do good by you as well.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Well that's some great news. :aok: I'm sure he will make good with everyone else as well.  *


			
				Rehab is for Quitters said:
			
		

> In the new stealth packaging!!
> 
> I still don't understand why the first ones came with no seeds, but this new stealth packaging is WAY better.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else waiting for seeds.


----------



## MrPuffAlot

Kudos to Nirvana..

RunbyHemp, how did your situation turn out??
You were one of the first to report issues.

anyways..

Sounds like Nirvana cleaned up its act, and can be recommended.


----------



## Runbyhemp

Hey MrPuffAlot, nothing here I'm afraid. Unlike Rehab I got no mail to say that mine had been sent :confused2:


----------



## SmokinMom

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Hey MrPuffAlot, nothing here I'm afraid. Unlike Rehab I got no mail to say that mine had been sent :confused2:


 
Keep up the contact with them RBH.  I hope they get you straightened out as well.


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Well that's some great news. :aok: I'm sure he will make good with everyone else as well. *


 
I agree and I'm sure he will now that he knows the new packaging works.




			
				MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> *Kudos to Nirvana..*
> RunbyHemp, how did your situation turn out??
> You were one of the first to report issues.
> 
> anyways..
> 
> *Sounds like Nirvana cleaned up its act, and can be recommended*.


 
I would recommend them and will definitely reorder from them. I also think MarP should resume the ads. Any shop can have a bad experience but since they fixed it, they are redeemed in my eyes.

Hang in there, Runbyhemp. I think Nirvana was testing out the new stealth packaging to make sure it worked. I sent him an email yesterday that it made it and got a reply so I'm sure yours will be enroute soon.


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Hey MrPuffAlot, nothing here I'm afraid. Unlike Rehab I got no mail to say that mine had been sent :confused2:


 
Dont get discouraged, Runbyhemp. Nirvana had halted all shipments to the US because so many people were getting empty packages or shipments intercepted by Customs. So I think he was testing out some various new stealth packages. Send him an email but I think yours will be on its way shortly. Keep us posted.


----------



## SmokinMom

Rehab is for Quitters said:
			
		

> Dont get discouraged, Runbyhemp. Nirvana had halted all shipments to the US because so many people were getting empty packages or shipments intercepted by Customs. So I think he was testing out some various new stealth packages. Send him an email but I think yours will be on its way shortly. Keep us posted.


 
I think RBH is in Ireland...so who knows.  Keep trying RBH and don't give up.


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I think RBH is in Ireland...so who knows. Keep trying RBH and don't give up.


 
Hmmmm. I don't know then. But, RBH, you might want to send him a reminder email or a pm to his address here. I know he was trying to get the whole stealth packaging thing sorted out since there were obviously some issues.


----------



## allme

still no response from Nirvana here...even though I called the acutal people that grow for nirvana...wrote nirvana here..in emails...called him..pmed him here...and have gotten no response....NOTHING.

I remain very negative on Nirvana.

Aloha
ME...formerly aka Allglad

FYI if you want nirvana beans..no stress...awesome shipping and contacts go Dr Chronic!! Just like I did.


----------



## allgrownup

Maybe try sending them a PM.  I recall they had responded in this thread to defend their reputation.  Track back through the posts in this thread and then right click on their name and select "Private Message".

Let the rest of us know how they respond.

Peace


----------



## allme

allgrownup said:
			
		

> Maybe try sending them a PM.


 
Hi fellow all...I wrote nirvana in PM about 2 days after the post was listed here.

.... ...no response.


----------



## Runbyhemp

Sent yet another mail yesterday, no reply.

*NIRVANA AT THIS STAGE I DO NOT CARE ABOUT YOUR SEEDS. I HAVE LOST COUNT OF THE AMOUNT OF EMAILS THAT I HAVE SENT YOU AND THE HEARTACHE THAT YOU HAVE GIVEN ME OVER THE LAST 6 MONTHS. YOU ARE WITHOUT A DOUBT THE WORST COMPANY THAT I HAVE EVER DEALT WITH. 
YOU TAKE PEOPLES MONEY AND GIVE THEM NOTHING IN RETURN. NO LONGER WILL I BE SILENT. I HAVE A MORAL OBLIGATION TO LET PEOPLE KNOW WHAT YOU DO. YOU ARE A TIMEWASTER AND A THIEF !!!!*


----------



## Grannie420

I wonder if it would help if you could mention this forum when you order?


----------



## allme

ok I finally did get an email from nirvana today.  He wrote that there are/were probs., and maybe the customs took the beans....and also wrote they may quit ship'n to the USA for a while, but that he will send me my order in a new stealth package.


----------



## Stoney Bud

Excellent "allme". I'm glad you got a responce. That does show that they are trying to resolve the issue.

Please let us know if and when you get your seeds. Don't mention the stealth method used tho'. 

Thanks for your update!


----------



## TwIsTeD-SmOkEr

there is something deffo wrong with nirvana lately as i myself have bought seeds from themselves and i havent recieved anything back, ye i got an email to say it was at the 7th stage and was being sent out yet i still recieve nothing  .
I know customs in the UK havent confiscated them due to the new laws "you can purchase and sell seeds, It is illegal to grow them" since people use them for fishing, thats £40 down the drain from nervana i deffo wont be buying from them again...... Now if only i can find a uk firm.

PS no offense guys but can u (admins) stop promoting there site on this forum as its very misleading


----------



## Stoney Bud

TwIsTeD-SmOkEr said:
			
		

> PS no offense guys but can u (admins) stop promoting there site on this forum as its very misleading


 
No offence is taken. You'll have to contact the owner about that. I think for every one person who doesn't get their seeds, hundreds do.

I've used Nirvana many times with absolutely no problems.

Just as with everything, if you don't like it, just stop using it. The rest of us that have great results with them will prolly keep right on using them.

You want MarP to take the ad off his site because you believe it to be less than a good place, and I think Nirvana is a great place and I'd like MarP to keep the ad so that he can make more money from the customers who are using them through this ad.

We cancel each other out. 

Good luck to you on your next try with someone else.


----------



## lyfr

howdy stoney,  ive been following this nirvana thread and have to say i admire your patience and understanding.  i agree with you...just wish my persona(?) had a little more of it!!         happy trails


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*I would also like to say that we have purchased from them in the past with no problems. *


----------



## Runbyhemp

I think it is unfair that this thread has been hijacked by those who have had good dealings with Nirvana. It belittles this whole thread.

I am not on a lone anti Nirvana campaign, but i will say this ;any time their name is spoken I will share my Nirvana experience.

*NIRVANA ARE THIEVES*


----------



## Stoney Bud

Runbyhemp, it's not fair on a board like this one to have threads reserved for only one point of view. If I were to open a thread on how much I liked Nirvana and told you that you couldn't post in it, think how that would be for you.

No hijacking is being done man. Other people can voice their opinions here as well. That's the way this whole thing works.

I'm sorry man, that you've had a crappy time with Nirvana. I really am man. That doesn't take away from the fact that I've received excellent service and product from them on every single order I've placed.

For you to label them as thieves because your order was screwed up isn't fair. Lots of others have had great experiences with them. 

Dude, no hard feelings man, but I really do understand how you feel about the loss of your time and money. I've been there man. Please, understand that others experiences may have been much more favorable than yours, and their opinion of Nirvana much higher than yours.

Every thread, in every area of this forum is open to anyone who wants to voice their opinion in an on topic, polite manner.

Let's all roll one up and chill.

Peace and good luck to everyone!


----------



## Runbyhemp

I agree with everything you said apart from one line Stoney

"For you to label them as thieves because your order was screwed up isn't fair."

I paid for something I did not receive and they have made no effort to rectify the matter. If that isn't stealing I don't know what is.

Peace and good luck to you too


----------



## Mutt

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> I paid for something I did not receive and they have made no effort to rectify the matter. If that isn't stealing I don't know what is.


 
I totally agree that you got screwed.
Problem is though with many seed banks, they get constant complaints of "non-germ, or fraudulent claims"
Why most (95%) have in there dislaimer that once they are shipped end of story, it's a shame that low lifes ruin the business for legit complaints and problems.
I don't know what to say for ya runby. I feel bad.
I've ordered Nirvana seeds from both seed boutique and nirvana themselves. Great seeds for the NEWB, but was not thrilled with the plants after growing some good crosses of better f1's.
But, I have seen 1000's of successes from them as well. Why your incident is hard for many to accept. They been around for so long. It's just unfortunate you got screwed.
This situation just *****...and its you that suffered. It's crap.
I just hope all future orders from other banks go well for you.
Maybe you got forced into breeder packs and will grow them mack daddy strains from DP and DJ Short ect


----------



## HGB

like I said earlier in this thread..... the seed business can be seedy at times, It's the nature of the beast....

if a person goes online to order seed's then they most be will'n not to get that order do to the machine  

think about it folks.... Nirvana has been around and will be around for many years yet to come:hubba:   

really don't think the man is out to rip peeps of there seeds or money my self

chiz happens in this hobby and that's just the way it is

.02

grow on


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> I agree with everything you said apart from one line Stoney
> 
> "For you to label them as thieves because your order was screwed up isn't fair."
> 
> I paid for something I did not receive and they have made no effort to rectify the matter. If that isn't stealing I don't know what is.
> 
> Peace and good luck to you too


 
Hey RBH, 

Are you in northern or southern Ireland? I only ask because I've been reading up on mj seed import laws/customs of various countries and the UK/NI and the Republic of Ireland have different laws.

Also I totally feel your frustration--I've been there and there's nothing more maddening than feeling like you're being ripped off. BUT I was also in your shoes and was able to get some resolution. You may be burned out on the whole thing--my order was pretty substantial so it was worth it to me to keep at it-- so if you have any fight left in you, I would recommend the following:

Tho I get called 'Dude' a lot on this site, I am actually a *girl* and as such nagging is one of my strong suits  . I sent multiple emails to Nirvana and even posted several threads on their forum and finally did get attention and got my seeds. I've been communicating with the owner via his private email and gave him feedback on the new stealth packaging. The first half of my order came about 2 weeks ago and I just returned from a trip to find the 2nd half of the shipment waiting for me in the same stealth packaging. I don't want to reveal any details of the new packaging, but suffice it to say that he will need to get some special things ordered before he can ship in mass (he was testing this method out to make sure it worked). So I am personally convinced that he does want to make things right.


I agree completely that the communication/customer service needs a major overhaul. If you don't have the owners private email, let me know and I'll pm you with it. While I got NO attention at all when attempting to communicate with their customer service I did get a response when I emailed the owner directly. He does acknowledge that they've had some issues. I'm not sure what's going on there, but maybe he's just overwhelmed trying to fix things inside and hasn't gotten to you yet? Anyway let me know if you want his email. Good luck!


----------



## Runbyhemp

My situation is a little different than yours though. Mine has been going on the last 6 months. My issue was not packaging. 

They "said" that they were going to replace faulty seeds for me. After months of not arriving I got in touch again. They acknowledged that my seeds had not been sent and promised to do so. Same thing again, months later nothing. Once again they promised to send them. No seeds.

That is the concise version of events. I have a whole thread about it. It omits the dozens of unanswered mails I wrote. So you see, there is NO grey area in my situation.   

They have admitted to not sending me the seeds and now will not respond to me. I have never been offered any kind of explanation. They have dragged this along and caused my unhappiness to escalate. I thought that perhaps there was a shortage of K2 and even said I would accept any seeds.

If they had said "tough luck" in the beginning, this thing would be forgotten about. I understand the nature of the business.

Rehab is for Quitters, thanks for the offer, but I'm going to decline. I'm not begging any more (because thats what it boils down to). He has a record of my case (last unanswered email sent a couple of days ago; an entire history of the issue and copies of emails sent by them). I take pride in what I do for a living and try to make sure that my customers are all happy. Sometimes you end up losing a few quid or an hour or two's labour sorting out a difficult customer. That's nature of the business too.Some of them have to be told to go away or they will bleed you. But never have I told somebody that I will look after them and then just flat out pretend that they do not exist.

This is the end of it for me (said that before this thread was opened .. lol)

I appreciate the feedback guys and know what you're trying to say. I apologise for my "thread hijack" comment earlier. 

And furthermore, I hope that everyone will have continued good fortune with them.


----------



## solbro

Nirvana = rip off.  Never again.


----------



## TwIsTeD-SmOkEr

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> No offence is taken. You'll have to contact the owner about that. I think for every one person who doesn't get their seeds, hundreds do.
> 
> I've used Nirvana many times with absolutely no problems.
> 
> Just as with everything, if you don't like it, just stop using it. The rest of us that have great results with them will prolly keep right on using them.
> 
> You want MarP to take the ad off his site because you believe it to be less than a good place, and I think Nirvana is a great place and I'd like MarP to keep the ad so that he can make more money from the customers who are using them through this ad.
> 
> We cancel each other out.
> 
> Good luck to you on your next try with someone else.


 
Ye i totally agree with u there they do seem to be very popular so mistakes do happen i was just a bit mad that it was my first time buying and i was one of the few that didnt get good results and the comments made in this thread recently so ignore my comment about the ad, I have had an email off them today to say they will resend the seeds i ordered which i didnt expect so im happy to just know that they tried, i just didnt recieve anything from them for over a month which made me a bit sceptical.
One thing i will suggest for first time buyers is finding a good seller within youre own country because if you don't recieve the seeds you dont know whether it was them that missed the order or if customs plays a part which makes the seller look bad if they are verified which is the scenerio in my case.
As i said im happy that they got back to me via email and im still in conversation with them (whether or not they resend), so then at least i know they tried so :aok: for nirvana seedbank from me.


----------



## allme

Ok I got my shipment today & all is more than good.

I think the main prob. with my first shipment was the packaging.  The envelope was so easy to open and the new one is sealed much better.

Thats not all that gave me reassurance.  I cant and dont want to bash or go into details, but there are many more improvements & I think ordering from Nirvana may have an issue now or then...and maybe communictation may take work...but as stated in this thread there are many others to buy beans and be ripped off...others that dont do any customer service at all...etc..etc.  These guys may take a while but hey I got a gift much better than the old gift they gave......I dont need it..but hey...nice..good touch and even better for assurance for any future order I may get.

I want to thank Nirvana, the guy that started this post...& all involved in the change of Nirvana including those here at MP.

I will now bid this forum Aloha. As I dont agree in being banned for the single issue I had here....and never read a word in the policy section appplying the said issue.

Many thanks to those I have met here that have helped me...and to the people I got to know here...good to meet ya.

Good smokes and grows to all.


----------



## stunzeed

That is horrible Runbyhemp. The Good news is I "WAS" going to buy some seeds from them and you may have saved my money. Thanks for that! My question to you would be; where would you by seeds then if you were me? I really want to order from  Bcbudonline as they have some really nice strains. Any experience there or anyone else.
https://www.bcbudonline.com/bcbd.php


----------



## MypaT

Hi im from bulgaria and i want buy seeds ) from where i can get good and fast seeds.. 
tnx!
skype : MypaT


----------



## downtown

they suck!


----------



## karmacat

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> I paid for something I did not receive and they have made no effort to rectify the matter. If that isn't stealing I don't know what is.
> 
> Peace and good luck to you too



Did you ever get them Runbyhemp ?


----------



## Runbyhemp

> Did you ever get them Runbyhemp ?



'Fraid not karmacat ...


----------

